# Soak test feb for Droid x?



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

Has anyone got a email from moto for a soak test for are Droid x?
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah. No idea what it's for. Someone will post up once a changelog is provided. It's probably just minor stuff.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

Its a new update to .621 it fixes a bunch of bugs. Have fun! Disbelief is at Motorola or Droid life

You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------



## johnjutrasii (Jun 6, 2011)

I just got the email too and signed up, but i have a new RAZR so i don't know if I'll get it sent to me, but if I do, I will be sure to share it with everyone.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## phlux (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder if this will destroy root...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

I can't wait until an SBF is released for .621


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

we never got a 605, doubt we will get a 621.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

Well 602 and 605 are very similar and the roms you use are interchangeable. We will most likely get an 621 sbf

You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------

